# handling a pokie



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Just opened the exo doors and he shot out......on the side of the glass so I had no choice....had to get him back in.....good job I am pissed :lol2:
what do you think

Paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

He is stunnin mate, looks in the perfect position to give you a bad day out in the first pic if he gave you the good news though lol, very nice pokie an cant see any sweat on your hand so fair play


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

thats your pokie mate :lol2: you can handle him too when you get him
Paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> thats your pokie mate :lol2: you can handle him too when you get him
> Paul


Stuff that, me an Fasciata's don't have a good track record, we have came to an agreement now, I don't go near em, they don't bite me 

He is lush though.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

try and get him to you next week mate :2thumb:
When you do get him.........I need to see pics of you holding him.........I did it mate :lol2:
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> try and get him to you next week mate :2thumb:
> When you do get him.........I need to see pics of you holding him.........I did it mate :lol2:
> paul


I know how much a bite from em hurts though


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> Just opened the exo doors and he shot out......on the side of the glass so I had no choice....had to get him back in.....*good job I am pissed *:lol2:
> what do you think
> 
> Paul


Now that's responsible keeping !


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

no choice mate..........I would not handle them normally......can't have the pokie running around the house though
paul


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'd have used a tub or something to catch it.... 

beautiful pokie though, and don't send it to Roy, send it to me! I haven't got a fasciata yet


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I think I'd have used a tub or something to catch it....
> 
> beautiful pokie though, and don't send it to Roy, send it to me! I haven't got a fasciata yet


I do have 9 so anything is possible :whistling2:
I would have used a tub but by time I went to get one.......he would have gone on walk abouts.....around the house.
Mrs.....kid ...and mutt would have been very happy :gasp:
Won't be trying that with the baboons though....that's for sure.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Mutely.100 said:


> Now that's responsible keeping !


I know a guy who Has handled Gabon vipers , free hand . Don't take to much offense But are they your pets , I think Good on you Paul , See there not as bad as people say , Not saying there is a risk of one biteing you and the factor that you were pissed , I don't think you would Handel them as you said if you were sober as there isn't really any need to hold a tarantula , But I was changing my Haplopelma Lividium and minax last night The minax ran up my arm Fast Little bugger ,    

Regards Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> I know a guy who Has handled Gabon vipers , free hand . Don't take to much offense But are they your pets , I think Good on you Paul , See there not as bad as people say , Not saying there is a risk of one biteing you and the factor that you were pissed , I don't think you would Handel them as you said if you were sober as there isn't really any need to hold a tarantula , But I was changing my Haplopelma Lividium and minax last night The minax ran up my arm Fast Little bugger ,
> 
> Regards Jon Armstrong .


I wasn't talking about handling the pokie more the fact he felt the need to interact with one while pissed .


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> I wasn't talking about handling the pokie more the fact he felt the need to interact with one while pissed .


lol, but he was pissed.. the perfect time to interact with tarantulas!!! lol
Fair play Paul, though i dont keep Pokies any more, if the situation happened with me, i would simply do the same.
Essentially, i wouldnt want to take my eyes off it before it scarpered out of sight. sod getting a box!


----------



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

lol.. surprising how many ppl handle when pissed... anyway I want a pokie at some point but now the exoterra is gonna have a tub permanantly next to it!! (or a glass "smash in in emergency" containing vodka!)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I keep a cricket tub next to my Exos for "emergencies" : victory:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

i would think it be better handling them while pissed, i wouldnt sling it if i were pissed but probably would if i was soba. (not been stung my a tarantula so dunno how i would react, Have been covered in a swarm of wasps though (Like 30+ stings lol) and they didnt really hurt.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm yet another responsible spider owner.


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Spit I think you have a lovely collection and you obviously enjoy the hobby a lot. I don't agree with interacting with Ts after drinking though. Just imagine how bad you would feel if you had dropped that pokie and it had ended up dead or injured.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm yet another responsible spider owner.


we cant all be perfect like you.....my spiders anyway so mind your own business
I have now handled a pokie......cross that one off my list


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You'd be surprised the amount of 'respected' keepers that will handle or interact with spiders whilst drunk/stoned, so try an calm down a bit.

Lovely spid mate, can't wait to get him


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

just got to try and catch it......whilst sober......it's not going to be easy :lol2:
probably bite me now
paul


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

catch me one too  :flrt:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

spit051261 said:


> just got to try and catch it......whilst sober......it's not going to be easy :lol2:
> probably bite me now
> paul


Just do it the same as you did the smaller one mate, you'll be fine


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> we cant all be perfect like you.....my spiders anyway so mind your own business
> I have now handled a pokie......cross that one off my list


It was none of our business .... till you posted it on a public forum . 

Sorry but I at least will not just ooow and aaah over everything that's posted . If you don't want peoples comments about something don't post on this forum , do a blog instead .


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

his pets he can handle them if he want's too IMO, People say dont handle T's but ALOT do handle there Ts often and all there Ts are healthy. If you dont take risks you dont get the reward and i think it would be very rewarding to handle a pokie.

we could start a debate on "your" opinions and have that debate last a life time. so keep to your rules and other's will keep to there's.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> It was none of our business .... till you posted it on a public forum .
> 
> Sorry but I at least will not just ooow and aaah over everything that's posted . If you don't want peoples comments about something don't post on this forum , do a blog instead .


It's not as if you've never been pissed and done something stupid? You handle your tarantulas? He's allowed to handle his. You cannot dictate what he can/cannot do.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I decided it was a good idea to prod my lividum's burrow one night after I'd taken a sleeping pill and not gone to bed straightaway. 

Fortunately it decided not to come out and see me :lol2:

I'm sure we've all done things while pissed/stoned/whatever that we would not do ordinarily. If Paul or anyone else wants to handle their pokies, I don't care. Why should I? It's their choice. I wouldn't do it personally, but I'm not going to feel the pain if somebody else gets bitten.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

be telling me next not to handle snakes.
This was me earlier today......
paul


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome! Where was that to Paul?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

local school mate...llanederyn ....the welsh school
You can see what I mean though....can't handle this....can't handle that :whistling2:
paul


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Next he'll be telling you what to wear. :lol2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

As for handling a tarantula, it is 'unfair' for people to judge anyone on holding them as Roy also stated there as more 'respected' owners who will interact with them.
Some people choose to, and some not.
It's not about being iresponsible, it's about you and *your* spiders.
Holding the T doesn' mean anyone is irresponsible, i know 1 or 2 people who dont even look after the tarantulas properly or support their needs which is far worse than handling a pokie.

Hope this helps some people. : victory:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> As for handling a tarantula, it is 'unfair' for people to judge anyone on holding them as Roy also stated there as more 'respected' owners who will interact with them.
> Some people choose to, and some not.
> It's not about being iresponsible, it's about you and *your* spiders.
> Holding the T doesn' mean anyone is irresponsible, i know 1 or 2 people who dont even look after the tarantulas properly or support their needs which is far worse than handling a pokie.
> ...


thank you :2thumb:
Paul


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not going to comment on the handling as it isnt my place but the t is in good condition although i still dont want one lol a pokie that is.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Well if you want me to be honest I have held some Old worlds in my time in the hobby I dont handel very often at all as its not needed , my dad also handels from time to time here are some we have held .

Ceratogyrus darlingi , 
Citharischius crawshayi , 
Haplopelma minax ,
Haplopelma Lividium ,
Hysterocrates gigas ,
Poecilotheria regalis , 
Theraphosa Blondi , 
Orange Baboon 

Cant be Bothered to post all iv handeled but theres a few ,

I Was 13 when I handeled my Horned baboon .


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Quick point...

Just because lots of people do something doesn't make it a good idea.

Also Paul, if you're going to react like that every time someone disagrees with how you do something, then I suggest you keep your oft repetitive, strong and "loud" opinions to yourself. You posted on my thread disagreeing with one of my choices about 5 times on one page today or yesterday, if you're not willing to have people disagree with you then don't disagree with others


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> we cant all be perfect like you.....my spiders anyway so mind your own business
> I have now handled a pokie......cross that one off my list


And this makes u evenmore respected does it. 

Lol i never said i was perfect at all but this is a forum where younger members come to ask for help etc. Therefore bragging about this is a bit inappropriate.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

roy.....look what I just caught for you
can you send me your address again and I'll post it tomorrow
paul


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Knew you could do it


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> catch me one too  :flrt:


wait till the 6 grow about....bound to have at least one outsider.....you can have him :2thumb:then
roy needed one of the bigger ones for breeding
also,one condition.......when you get it.....have to see a pic of you handling it :lol2:
only joking of course
paul


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Toby, how old are you?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

20, 

Why?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been called an idiot on this thread....no tone of voice required.
An idiot with an HNC in electrical engineering no less.......and a bit of experience in spiders,snakes,frogs,scorpions,millipedes,roaches,and a mutt :lol2: 
As well as kestrels,barn owls,tawny owls and a buzzard......when I was a naughty boy a long time ago :blush:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> 20,
> 
> Why?


thought you were about 90 :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It's true that selina disapproved of your actions, which she is allowed to mind.

But you set the tone by responding aggressively, and aggression begets aggression. It scales up and now look; 5 pages at least of off topic flaming.

Also, falconry is awesome.

Lisa: Hey, I'm not your age yet


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

cuppa and a biccy anyone?eace:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Lisa: Hey, I'm not your age yet


don't remind me :bash:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You know you love it


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> cuppa and a biccy anyone?eace:


 
aye please if you wouldnt mind.....

PS that emote looks like someone peeing on grass at first glance lol


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> aye please if you wouldnt mind.....
> 
> PS that emote looks like someone peeing on grass at first glance lol


now that u mention it! lol

**note to self... look at emotes before posting**


----------

